# Some of my projects



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey i thought it would be cool to show off some of my projects.

hers a link to my yahoo photos, comments appriciated 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/fr4665computers/my_photos

Andy A Computer is my current one and ill put up some pictures once its done there too. What still needs to be done is the side panel plexiglass replaced with mesh and pained in a red to black fade. Besides that i need to airbrush the top part, the stuff thats white with black and outline the flames. 

I just added a little window to my computer with mesh and it looks cool with a blue cathode in the back.

I did 2 mice, painted them and the blue one was the first one the red one was the second one. The blue one only has one backplate painted the red and black one is fully painted and looks sweet. Did this for a friend and my skill improvement.

Further projects

Im trying to find an aquarium if anyone has one that they would like to donate id love it :grin: if not ill have to find one at a garage sale or on craigslist. That will be for the vegetable oil computer. For that one im gona get clear oil and mix it with some uv pain and install some uv cathodes. Once thats done i got one big glowy tank, hopefully will come out somthing like nuclear waste or something  well see haha

A wall computer just in like a picture frame with a lcd that you can just hang on that wall and have a wireless keyboard and mouse. The coolnes of this will be that you will be able to see like everypart.

ttyl hope u like some stuff if not thats cool too lol

-fraggs


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Well after messing up on a minor detail i decided to redo the whole case for my friend. I sanded it down again  and painted the base all black. I put a small flame in the front and ran into more design ideas.

My friend who im making this case for thought he should fix something and well messed it up but hey well just do it once more hehe. So i covered it again and the Punisher skull came into my head. Transfered it on paper and made a stencil and instead of white made it chrome 

Further additions will be red to black fading stripes in the front and a red to chrome or red to black fading flame.

pictures added into aboves link under Andy A Computer

comments and questions appriciated


----------

